# How Did That Happen? – Florida VA Doctor Shot by Patient In a Gun-Free Zone



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...s-ssrn-com-sol3-papers-cfmabstract_id3233904/


----------

